
An Adaptive Packed-Memory Array (2007) [pdf] - luu
https://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~bender/newpub/BenderHu07-TODS.pdf
======
rurban
[https://github.com/pabmont/pma](https://github.com/pabmont/pma) in C

See also [http://dhruvbird.blogspot.de/2013/03/pma-packed-memory-
array...](http://dhruvbird.blogspot.de/2013/03/pma-packed-memory-array.html)
who has his own implementation in C++

~~~
jbapple
Are either of these specifically _adaptive_ packed-memory arrays? The former
cites it, but only has one type of PMA implemented, it seems.

------
sitkack
I was thinking it would be nice to have this insert operation pushed down into
the NVM/SSD. If there could be an MMU with lookup tables attached to virtual
address space regions inside the NVM, it would effectively be this.

The older I get, the more I realize that the world runs on slop. The techies
are optimizing everything and removing slop, but this slop has allowed systems
to be resilient. A little "waste" goes a long way.

